# Swollen Tongue?!



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

While giving my rat his meds tonight, I noticed that his mouth didn't look right. When I managed to get him to open it, it looks like his tongue is swollen to almost triple it's normal size. I can't tell if it's his tongue or if it's the sides of his cheeks. Does anyone know what does this? Could he be allergic to doxy or baytril? I'm kind of freaking out right now. I'll be calling the vet in the morning, as we don't have an emergency vet.


----------

